# Season Passes Next Year



## Zand (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone else have or throught about it yet? Obviously going with the Burke pass first off. Contemplating whether to bother with the Wachusett pass or not, only got 6 days on it this year (obviously the barely 3 month season didn't help and being in Florida for a quarter of break didn't help). Otherwise, I've had 3 different passes the last 3 years since I've been up here... started with the Sugarbush pass, only got 5 days on it because I got sick of the drive. Last year I had the 4NH pass, and got 9 Cannon days and 1 Bretton Woods day on it. This year, I had the Triple Major Pass and got 6 Jay days (so far... probably should get 2 or 3 more), no MRG days () and didn't plan on bothering with Bolton so none there. 

I did have more days and better quality days with the 4NH pass, and also enjoyed the convience of being able to pit stop in Littleton on the way there and back, but of course last winter the conditions were overall much better. I'm gonna go with the Triple Major Pass for next season because I really want to ski Jay with better conditions, and there's nowhere to go but up after this year. Plus I want to get back to MRG so bad... I'm pissed I waited for spring to go this year, and ended up waiting too long. And if I'm really hungry leaving Jay there's always Newport... a little more out of the day and a lot less choices than Littleton but it'll do lol.

Wachusett U-Pass is $159, Triple Major is $299, and Burke LSC Pass is $209, so $670 for an entire season is a good deal I think. This year I stayed pretty true to staying only at pass mountains, the only deviations were SR and Killington both in October, so the tickets were pretty cheap anyway. Was gonna hit Smuggs once but obviously that fell through. Next year IDK how well I'll do at being that way though, if it's my last winter in New England I'll want to ski Sugarbush, Killington, Stowe, Smuggs, etc one more time. Tough decisions lol.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

I skipped getting one this year and kind of glad I did(only got out 6 times) and will probably not get one next year. Will count on winning all the ticket give a ways here on AZ!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 23, 2012)

My advice if I went to LSC would be Burke + Triple Major
But I guess it sort of comes down to would you rather ski Cannon on the 4NH pass or Jay and possibly MRG on the Triple Major.
Not sure BW, Waterville or Cranmore would get much consideration. Don't overlook Bolton though...place gets kinda flat 1/2 way down but they do have some great tree runs...super good spot on a powder day where Jay and MRG may get tracked quickly.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 23, 2012)

Cannon for me!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh how I miss College and Law School.  When I was in college it was Sugarbush and the last season I added a Jay/Burke pass to it.  It's too bad Zand that you were not at LSC when Burke and Jay shared season passes.  

As to the LSC plan, I agree that Burke and Triple Major is a good program.  It is too bad that Cannon and Burke don't do more, but I understand why.  

I did the NH College Pass in 2005-2006 and liked going to Cannon.  It was nice, but from the Upper Valley it was a tough drive.

And as to eating on the way home, there is (or at least was) a Subway in Orleans on the way back to Lyndonville.  In Coventry, go down Route 5 to I-91 and into the village of Orleans.


----------



## Zand (Mar 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> And as to eating on the way home, there is (or at least was) a Subway in Orleans on the way back to Lyndonville.  In Coventry, go down Route 5 to I-91 and into the village of Orleans.



Yes, but that's all they have . I was saying I liked driving through Littleton because they have the easy stuff like BK and McD's, sit down places like 99, Applebees, and all of the restaurants downtown. Not to mention if you need to shop for something real quick, Walmart, Staples, Chutters , TJMaxx, Dollar Tree, etc. Newport has Wendys and McD's, and of course the wonderful Cow Palace over in Derby, but there isn't much else besides pizza places and then more expensive places. 

Not that I really mind not having to stop anywhere coming back from Jay... it was just a convienence.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't forget Hoagie's!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2012)

Gunstock, 

then trips elsewhere.  Hopefully better than this season.  Looks like I'll be eating a few vouchers


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 23, 2012)

I Think those are all great ski hills, maybe just skip season pass and use discounts that are always on here and Entertainment book is good for getting discounted tickets.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 23, 2012)

Re-upping for the River-Loaf-Loon:  convenience from Boston, fast recovery from thaws, Brackett Basin, snowfields, early open, late close, long season, commitment to  customers. Plus, the River is the closest I can get to Cheers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Re-upping for the River-Loaf-Loon:  convenience from Boston, fast recovery from thaws, Brackett Basin, snowfields, early open, late close, long season, commitment to  customers. Plus, the River is the closest I can get to Cheers.



Very nice.


----------



## marcski (Mar 23, 2012)

Platty.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2012)

Come Sunday i'll already have 6 days on my '12-'13 Peak Resorts Nor'easter pass!


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 23, 2012)

Epic pass. Can't go wrong, so far have 33 uses out of it, hopefully will have dozen more. Maybe next year we will cash in on the Tahoe resorts that are included.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 24, 2012)

K mid-week pass + buy some Vt. passes again. Got 17 days on the pass this year bringing the cost under $28 a day. Not bad but without April this year I won't be getting it under $20 a day like I usually do. Just got rid of my last VT. Pass this morning at cost so I'm good.


----------



## RENO (Mar 24, 2012)

Most likely getting a K blackout again.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 24, 2012)

Might have a job lined up back East, but thats a 50/50 shot at best right now. If I do it'll be some combination of Burke/Jay/Cannon. 

If not, spouse pass to JHole and a Snow King pass. Snow King has to be the best season pass value out there. 129 bucks for a full season with night skiing and the best view around for the hill climb. Worth it just for the carnage. Not to mention the tree skiing off the top would be some of the best you find on the East Coast.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 26, 2012)

Thinkin of a Mt. Snow midweek pass for next year $399 is a sweet deal

Steveo


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 26, 2012)

4-5 SR Gold passes for next year (depends on my teens plans).  All because of the recent snowmaking push    haha...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.sugarbush.com/for20s-events-activities  back for next season and only $299 to mid May pass for people who are in their 20s for sugarbush


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 17, 2012)

Greek Peak, as usual, hope they're still in business next year. Their financing fell through on their mini Jay Peak project, hotel, water park, zip lines, mountain coaster. $325 per season, a few nice perks, $35 Whiteface anytime but Holidays, $29 midweek Huntah, new last year.

It ain't much, but it's home. Not counting gas :angry:, probably breaks down to less than $10 per visit for me. It can be a fun place with snow, again :angry:. What place isn't more fun with snow?


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 17, 2012)

2 Adult All Mountain and 2 Youth passes for Sugarbush - lowest cost is to purchase by May 2nd.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 17, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> 2 Adult All Mountain and 2 Youth passes for Sugarbush - lowest cost is to purchase by May 2nd.



Trade Ya, what a great place. I skied it for the first time this year, once without snow, twice with two feet, like day and night.Glad I made it back, the first time was such a cock tease, just looking at all that great terrain from the chair and thinking, if only.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2012)

We are renewing our Snowbird Passes.  A very good deal for us considering that we are up to 35 days of skiing combined on them.  We also used a lot of our "friends" discount passes.  I have used 8 of my 10.  And why am I talking?  The season is not over here yet!


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 17, 2012)

next year will be my first year ever getting a season pass, we're getting mid week at Mad River Glen.  It has a few blackout periods.  i'm sure my only regret will be not getting the 6 day pass without blackouts or full week pass.  We'll see when it comes closer to Oct about how much money I have, but $600 for my wife and I for mid-week seems relatively easy on the wallet.


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2012)

Wachusett probably ..... that will likely be it. Probably one for my wife as well, going to try and get some consistent lessons going.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 17, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Greek Peak, as usual, hope they're still in business next year. Their financing fell through on their mini Jay Peak project, hotel, water park, zip lines, mountain coaster. $325 per season, a few nice perks, $35 Whiteface anytime but Holidays, $29 midweek Huntah, new last year.
> 
> It ain't much, but it's home. Not counting gas :angry:, probably breaks down to less than $10 per visit for me. It can be a fun place with snow, again :angry:. What place isn't more fun with snow?



I didnt realize there financing fell through...They dont have the waterpark yet right??

I ride Labrador Mountain. Been a season pass holder for years...decades actually... I pay around $300.00 for it. I avg 40 times a year so that more than pays off...


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 17, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> I didnt realize there financing fell through...They dont have the waterpark yet right??
> 
> I ride Labrador Mountain. Been a season pass holder for years...decades actually... I pay around $300.00 for it. I avg 40 times a year so that more than pays off...



They do have an indoor water park, we have been promised a new lift for the last three years. Supposedly the government is holding their loan, and Greek is supposed to be looking for a new lender. There is a deadline, I believe, for them to find such financing. I don't know what will happen if they don't. They are not allowed anymore capital improvements currently, so the lift is a no-go. Hopefully I won't be out $574 that I paid for my, and my son's, passes.

I no longer drink, so I drink coffee at the bar. I used to literally spend more money on coffee every season than I did to ski. They lowered the price of coffee to a buck, so I'd have to drink a whole lot of coffee to do that now. I spend a lot less time in the bar since the hot, young , brunette, I liked doesn't work there anymore.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2012)

pcampbell said:


> next year will be my first year ever getting a season pass, we're getting mid week at Mad River Glen.  It has a few blackout periods.  i'm sure my only regret will be not getting the 6 day pass without blackouts or full week pass.  We'll see when it comes closer to Oct about how much money I have, but $600 for my wife and I for mid-week seems relatively easy on the wallet.



Nice!  Welcome to the boards and keep us posted with trip reports!


----------



## boston_e (Apr 17, 2012)

Leaning towards season passes to Pico for the family.  Reasonably priced (under $400 for adults), access to lodging close by.  Great for the kids and enough "big" terrain to keep me entertained for a couple of hours when not skiing with the family.... if we end up doing a weekend without kids then the passes get you a discount at Killington... or can go for some discount passes.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 18, 2012)

Tahoe local+Squaw/Alpine should do the trick. All the way around the lake for under a grand!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 18, 2012)

I made the down payment on the Boyne Gold passes on Sat.


----------



## lolkl (Apr 18, 2012)

Does the Boyne pass allow you to ski Big Sky, Brighton or Crystal? My BS pass allows me to ski there. I'm not sure if I could ski the Eastern Boyne areas.
Moonlight Basin has a deal where you can take 3 ski lessons at $97/ 2 hour and when you're done you get a midweek pass. When combined, MB and BS offer the biggest skiing in North America. The Big Sky pass is $789 or so.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 18, 2012)

lolkl said:


> Does the Boyne pass allow you to ski Big Sky, Brighton or Crystal? My BS pass allows me to ski there. I'm not sure if I could ski the Eastern Boyne areas.
> Moonlight Basin has a deal where you can take 3 ski lessons at $97/ 2 hour and when you're done you get a midweek pass. When combined, MB and BS offer the biggest skiing in North America. The Big Sky pass is $789 or so.



789 is not bad for Big Sky and Moonlight, I know that a lot of the Bozeman locals buy passes to Bridger Bowl, but I would opt for Big Sky without a doubt. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 18, 2012)

lolkl said:


> Does the Boyne pass allow you to ski Big Sky, Brighton or Crystal? My BS pass allows me to ski there. I'm not sure if I could ski the Eastern Boyne areas.
> Moonlight Basin has a deal where you can take 3 ski lessons at $97/ 2 hour and when you're done you get a midweek pass. When combined, MB and BS offer the biggest skiing in North America. The Big Sky pass is $789 or so.



The Boyne New England pass allows you to ski Big Sky, Brighton or Crystal (and the other Boyne mountains out west). The kind of benefit or discount though depends on what type of pass you purchase and if you get on-mountain lodging at the western resort. As a silver passholder, I believe that I can buy tix at Brighton and Big Sky at 50% off.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Tahoe local+Squaw/Alpine should do the trick. All the way around the lake for under a grand!



Awesome snoseek!  Sorry I missed you in UT this season.  Next year look me up.  And you just missed the (delayed and presumed) opening of the Squaw/AM link.


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 18, 2012)

Magic for me again, surprise


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe Mount snow, only 3 hours or so from were I living.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

Ski Shawnee for me and the wife.  SkiBaby lessons for my son.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 18, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Awesome snoseek!  Sorry I missed you in UT this season.  Next year look me up.  And you just missed the (delayed and presumed) opening of the Squaw/AM link.



Not many years go by where I don't get to Utah at least once, I'll look you up next year as the Bird is always a top priority for me. 

Treckchik, Phil and some others turned me on to Squaw in a BIG way a few weeks ago. I always kind of assumed it was all hype, boy was I dead wrong. I must have that pass!!!


----------



## VR17 (Apr 19, 2012)

Whiteface only, Non Holiday. $439. Lots of Vert, maybe a few good Pow days, great deal overall.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 20, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> 789 is not bad for Big Sky and Moonlight, I know that a lot of the Bozeman locals buy passes to Bridger Bowl, but I would opt for Big Sky without a doubt.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk



im trying to decide between bridger or big sky.  with college discount, they are priced very similarly.  big sky has more terrain, but bridger is so close...  25 minutes means i could a couple hours in here and there around work and school and not feel bad about gas.  big sky is like an hour and 20, so it kind of takes away from that, but it is bigger.  im leaning toward big sky because day passes at bridger are cheaper, and if i want to change it up, it will be less money.


----------



## lolkl (Apr 20, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> im trying to decide between bridger or big sky.  with college discount, they are priced very similarly.  big sky has more terrain, but bridger is so close...  25 minutes means i could a couple hours in here and there around work and school and not feel bad about gas.  big sky is like an hour and 20, so it kind of takes away from that, but it is bigger.  im leaning toward big sky because day passes at bridger are cheaper, and if i want to change it up, it will be less money.



Bridger sucks!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 20, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> im trying to decide between bridger or big sky.  with college discount, they are priced very similarly.  big sky has more terrain, but bridger is so close...  25 minutes means i could a couple hours in here and there around work and school and not feel bad about gas.  big sky is like an hour and 20, so it kind of takes away from that, but it is bigger.  im leaning toward big sky because day passes at bridger are cheaper, and if i want to change it up, it will be less money.



Poor guy, sounds like a tough choice.  I really feel for you.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 20, 2012)

lolkl said:


> Bridger sucks!


just out of curiosity, whats up with that rivalry?  it seems like each place has a different target demo, and one is smaller but closer, the other more of a resort area.  why do they get compared??


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 20, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Poor guy, sounds like a tough choice.  I really feel for you.



hey now, i moved so can you.  though i dont think the original montanans appreciate it


----------



## snoseek (Apr 22, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> im trying to decide between bridger or big sky.  with college discount, they are priced very similarly.  big sky has more terrain, but bridger is so close...  25 minutes means i could a couple hours in here and there around work and school and not feel bad about gas.  big sky is like an hour and 20, so it kind of takes away from that, but it is bigger.  im leaning toward big sky because day passes at bridger are cheaper, and if i want to change it up, it will be less money.



Drum up a little part time summer cash and buy both?


----------



## Terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Doing the Boyne New England silver passes again this year and also Shawnee Peak. Gives me the longest season [usually] and also gives me night skiing and a local hill to boot.


----------



## vcunning (Apr 22, 2012)

This is the last year my 5-year old gets a pass for $35 at Mount Snow.  Actually it's free if you go to the ticket booth, but we like to skip that process.  He's had season pass since he was 3-months old (they were $15 then).  Of course he couldn't ski or ride, but we take each pass and use them as magnets on our fridge.  It's kind of a skiing class picture.   He would have won a cool prize at the Mount Snow Passholders party 4 years ago for being the youngest passholder present, but I was in the bathroom changing his diaper (true story).

Full disclosure . . . he's a Mount Snow homer.  Picture of him on the Mount Snow halfpipe a few weeks ago (he was earning his turns)







[/IMG]


----------



## andyzee (Apr 22, 2012)

Killington again. Considered others, but it's just the right distance, find plenty of cheap lodging, and face it, they still have one of the longest seasons in the east.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 22, 2012)

orangegondola said:


> Magic for me again, surprise



Consistancy and tradition are good things. :thumb up:



> Originally Posted by lolkl
> Bridger sucks!



Bridger Bowl definately does not suck, it's an awesome ski hill. Like a MRG or a Mt Baker, for people that are mainly interested in the skiing and riding not the ammenties of a full service resort like Big Sky. Big Sky/Moonlight has some extreme terrain, especially over at MB but the big vert is a similar mistruth to SR, in that to ski the 4300+ vert you have to use a long traverse, unlike JH, where the slightly less vert can be skied all the way down to the base, no traverse required. 

The couple of times I did BB, the snow was tall and light. Bozeman locals called it "white smoke". Course, this was a few decades ago. If you need ammenties, you probably won't like Bridger.


----------



## lolkl (Apr 23, 2012)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Consistancy and tradition are good things. :thumb up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's known as " Cold Smoke."
A few decades ago it was true about the traverses. But now we have a tram to the peak. At Bridger, there is a boot pack to the peak. I'm getting old and I like to ride to the top. There is some fine terrain at Bridger but you are going to have to hike for it, faster than the kid from Montana State, who is trying to pass you on the boot pack.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on a mid week K pass Fri. $459.03 with tax (same early purchase price as last year). Got to ski free this past Sat. on the mid week pass since I payed in full. Would've skied Sun. to but the weather made me think otherwise. Missed closing day this year. Only used my pass 20 days this year at K which still brought the daily price to just under $23 a day (well worth it in my book). Hopefully I'll still be able to get $30 employee discount tickets for Sugarbush again next year & purchase a couple books of VT. Pass'  also so I can ski other VT. areas (VT. Pass about $41 a day). Didn't get around to NH. & ME. this year or make any trips out west. Probably because of the poor snow year in most areas. It was still a pretty good season in my eyes. Here's hoping for an even better 12/13 ski season...


----------



## boston_e (Apr 24, 2012)

Went with Pico season passes for the family.  Should be a good winter!


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 24, 2012)

Probably changing it up and going Crotched this year for the wife and I. $399 no blackouts 9AM-9PM. 15-50% off at other Peak Resort day tickets. They will have the High Speed Quad this year. Not a bad deal and only an hour and 15 minutes from where I am in MA.


----------



## MadPadraic (Apr 25, 2012)

We are each getting a Boyne silver here. I was thinking of trying something different, but Boyne really earned our loyalty this year with the late season snow making and the attempts to keep the season going.

I still haven't decided if we are going to get Breck/Vail passes.


----------



## RENO (Apr 26, 2012)

Going with the K blackout pass again. Hopefully next season the weather will be more cooperative and we'll be able to hit at least a couple other places like Sugarbush, Jay or Whiteface like I planned this season. :-x


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 26, 2012)

boston_e said:


> Went with Pico season passes for the family.  Should be a good winter!


Don't know if you would have been interested but this deal is out there too.

All-new Killington Upgrade

NEW for 2012-13, My Pico Pass holders can add on a Killington Resort Upgrade to their passes for only $99 for all ages and ski or ride at Killington one day a week when Pico is closed on either Tuesday or Wednesday, non-peak during Pico Mountain's 2012-13 winter season. The Killington Upgrade is not valid Dec 25-26, 2012 and Feb 19-20, 2013.


----------



## boston_e (Apr 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't know if you would have been interested but this deal is out there too.
> 
> All-new Killington Upgrade
> 
> NEW for 2012-13, My Pico Pass holders can add on a Killington Resort Upgrade to their passes for only $99 for all ages and ski or ride at Killington one day a week when Pico is closed on either Tuesday or Wednesday, non-peak during Pico Mountain's 2012-13 winter season. The Killington Upgrade is not valid Dec 25-26, 2012 and Feb 19-20, 2013.



I did look at that and it is a nice option... although we decided that with the kids in school the odds were that we would primarially be weekenders.... if they had thrown in something else like "valid at Killington until Pico opens" then I more likely would have gone with it.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 29, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on the Gunstock season pass this morning... $375 cannot go wrong and by the sixth outing, it's completely paid for.  No blackout dates, and etc.  It also includes certain dates for getting first tracks on the mountain.  So I am good   Now my only question is, do I also do the Silver pass from Boyne... I have til monday to figure it out lol


----------



## jmorrison518 (Apr 29, 2012)

I also went with the gunstock pass. Came to $1,268 for the whole family (2 adults, 2 kids). Some of my friends opted out because the terrain wasn't "challenging" enough, but I figure 99% of the time that I go, I am with the family so why bother dropping an extra $2000 so I can ride "challenging" terrain?

We are also planning to go ziplining for Father's Day weekend. The passes give us BOGO zipline/treetop adventure/segway tours until June 30th. That adds another $130 or so to the savings!


----------



## HD333 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on Gunstock again as well, 4th season there.  Under $1300 for 4 people =no brainer.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2012)

I was actually vacillating over the last two weeks on whether I should get a season pass for next year. This season made me a believer in VT and the storms that it gets. If only Stowe were cheaper, and Jay nearer, I'd be getting a pass there. However, after flirting with others, I'm returning to my first love. Sunday River, here I come! See you all in October!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> I was actually vacillating over the last two weeks on whether I should get a season pass for next year. This season made me a believer in VT and the storms that it gets. If only Stowe were cheaper, and Jay nearer, I'd be getting a pass there. However, after flirting with others, I'm returning to my first love. Sunday River, here I come! See you all in October!



Nice!  Who else went with Boyne?


----------



## 4aprice (May 1, 2012)

Pass at the Homestead again (Camelback).  They certainly did the best they could this past season.  Had to buy at the end of March which I am not pleased about but it is what it is.  March is an expensive month as the boat slip and passes come due very close to each other.  :-(.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (May 1, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Pass at the Homestead again (Camelback).  They certainly did the best they could this past season.  Had to buy at the end of March which I am not pleased about but it is what it is.  March is an expensive month as the boat slip and passes come due very close to each other.  :-(.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I'm very pleased that Shawnee's deadline isn't until Sept 1.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

Wachusett season pass by it this month and it comes with some good summer deals to. http://view.exacttarget.com/?j=fe56...77576&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe2d17737c620175751470&r=0


----------



## skinowworklater (Aug 12, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice!  Who else went with Boyne?



This was a no brainer, especially after last years lack of winter. While other resorts turned off their snow making after February, Sunday River kept 'em going as temps allowed.  You gotta love that!  Renewed my Boyne New England Pass last April!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

If I was close to Maine I would but Mountain Snow makes a lot of great snow and is only 3 hours from were I live so I might get a pass there, I love to buy one for Platty too but their season pass price is high for amount of skiing I can do if they don't get there natural snow that they normally get.


----------



## skinowworklater (Aug 12, 2012)

You gotta do what you gotta do to feed the addiction!  I live in RI and drive 4 1/4 to 4 1/2 hours most every weekend to ski at Sunday River!  Fortunately, this past season I car pooled with my housemates, driving only every other weekend!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://mountsnow.com/collegepass/?u...=hesp&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hesp2012 sorry if this has been posted before I looked and did not see anything but great deal for college students for Mount Snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.skiutah.com/winter/locals/yeti_pass ski every mountain in Utah once for $549 seems kind of high for only skiing each mountain once.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.skiutah.com/winter/locals/yeti_pass ski every mountain in Utah once for $549 seems kind of high for only skiing each mountain once.




Why do you say that? It works out to $39 per day!  That is a good deal.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Why do you say that? It works out to $39 per day!  That is a good deal.



It a great deal if you could use it more then once, but one time 39 a day is good but not great in my mind.


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://mountsnow.com/collegepass/?u...=hesp&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hesp2012 sorry if this has been posted before I looked and did not see anything but great deal for college students for Mount Snow.



I really miss the days of getting the no blackout college passes.... I skied more in college than any other time.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> It a great deal if you could use it more then once, but one time 39 a day is good but not great in my mind.



Seems like it's a great deal if used on holidays.  I notice it has no blackouts other then Deer Valley during Christmas week.  Otherwise I think it's pretty good, but with some work I might be able to do a little better.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> It a great deal if you could use it more then once, but one time 39 a day is good but not great in my mind.



True, but that is a day at several great resorts.  Alta, Snowbird, even Deer Valley.  Nice way to spend those 14 days--doing a tour around each area.  For some folks that would be 14 weeks (one day a week).


----------



## Rikka (Aug 23, 2012)

Got Ragged passes for me and the kids this year.


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 28, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> Epic pass. Can't go wrong, so far have 33 uses out of it, hopefully will have dozen more. Maybe next year we will cash in on the Tahoe resorts that are included.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk



I just ordered my epic local.  Very psyched.  I'll be buying Boyne's silver pass shortly.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 28, 2012)

Cannon and New England Pass

Just think, little less than two months and we'll be skiing at SR!


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 1, 2012)

I just purchased my epic local pass as well :-D. Down graded from last years epic pass, but very excited regardless. Still have unlimited skiing at Breckenridge, A basin and Keystone. Access to Kirkwood, Northstar and Heavenly with just a few blackout dates and 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek with the same blackout dates. I am going to be diligent about getting to Tahoe this year so I can really take advantage of this pass. Let it snow!!!


----------



## snoseek (Sep 1, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> I just purchased my epic local pass as well :-D. Down graded from last years epic pass, but very excited regardless. Still have unlimited skiing at Breckenridge, A basin and Keystone. Access to Kirkwood, Northstar and Heavenly with just a few blackout dates and 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek with the same blackout dates. I am going to be diligent about getting to Tahoe this year so I can really take advantage of this pass. Let it snow!!!



And of course let me know when you're in town...


----------



## snoseek (Sep 1, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> I just ordered my epic local.  Very psyched.  I'll be buying Boyne's silver pass shortly.




Come out, bring Martin with you!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 2, 2012)

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/09/02/waiting-on-winter-ski-resorts-seeing-season-pass-sales-increases/


CONCORD, N.H. (AP) — Ski resort operators in northern New England are  looking past their zip lines and water parks to the winter ahead and  they like what they see: The pent-up demand for skiing after last year’s  snow drought producing brisk “early-bird” season’s pass sales.
 In Vermont, advance ski pass sales are matching or surpassing last  year’s sales, said Sarah Neith, director of public affairs for Ski  Vermont.
 “People are looking forward to a better season,” Neith said. “It’s got to be better.”
 Last winter was the toughest on ski areas since 1976, said Jennifer Rowan, publisher of SAM (Ski Area Management) Magazine.
 “Anybody’s who’s in the business knows you have to brush off the last  season because the next will be totally different,” Rowan said. She’s  predicting a great season ahead but readily acknowledges that “we’re  eternal optimists. We think we’re going to be shoveling snow starting in  October.”
 New Hampshire’s Loon Mountain reported sales up 20 percent over last  year. Gunstock and Granite Gorge were hovering near the 15 percent mark  of increased sales over last year.
 Maine’s Sunday River reports season pass sales are 10 percent above where they were at this time last year.
 Vermont’s Magic Mountain in the month of April alone sold half the passes it had sold the entire previous season.
 “The last few times we’ve had subpar winters, the following winter has been incredibly successful,” said Ski New Hampshire’s Karl Stone. “The pent-up demand does come to the front.”
 Greg Sweetser, executive director of Ski Maine, says season ticket  sales typically don’t drop following a rough season because those buying  them are an area’s “core skiers.”

 “The core skier is loyal. They’ve made their purchases,” Sweetser said.
 But season pass and daily ticket revenues are no longer the  make-it-or-break-it barometer for New England resorts. Many are still  counting their returns on investments to cultivate summer visitors, including attractions that offer sports enthusiasts an alternative all year round.
 New England resorts largely pioneered the trend of expanding  operations beyond the whims of winter weather. Bungees. Zip lines. Ice  hockey arenas. Water parks. Mountain coasters. Treetop adventure parks.  Drive a Segway scooter up your favorite ski trail. Moose tours at Maine  resorts are part of the repertoire as well.
 Rowan said it was unheard of until recent years for a ski area to glean 10 percent of its revenues from summer traffic.
 “Now it’s not uncommon for ski areas to have 10, 15 or 20 percent of their income coming from summer,” she said.
 Rowan said Vermont’s Bromley ski resort was the first in the nation  to feature an alpine slide in 1976. Others followed suit. But the real  trend toward summer features began at Park City, Utah, a decade ago,  with the first ski area zip line.
 “It’s such a no-brainer for ski areas,” Rowan said. “We’ve got the  gravity. We’ve got the means to get people up the hill. It’s taken off  like gangbusters.”
 New Hampshire’s Gunstock Mountain Resort in the past year added a  network of zip lines to lure some of the 3.5 million summer visitors to  nearby Lake Winnipesaukee.
 “We shied away from water parks,” said Gunstock marketing director  Bill Quigley. “It’s difficult to compete with a lake like Winnipesaukee  and its 44,000 surface acres. We focused on gravity-based activities.”
 “Only 3 percent of the U.S. population skis,” Quigley said. “The real goal is to give people a place to play.”
 At Vermont’s Jay Peak, the day after Thanksgiving last year dawned  with only one ski trail open. But Jay Peak president Bill Stenger said  the mountain had the best Thanksgiving weekend in its history, thanks to  the grand opening of its $25 million indoor water park and a hockey  tournament in its NHL-class ice arena.
 “They allow us to reduce the dependency on winter that we’ve always  had to face,” Stenger said. “We love our ski business, but having a  sustainable resort in spring, summer and fall takes the pressure off.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.skiloveland.com/ticketsandpasses/show.aspx Loveland CO. this is so cheap.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2012)

Just added a 7 Day Epic Pass for my trip to Vail/Beavercreek and likely atleast Breckenridge and maybe even Keystone in late Feb. It compliments my Peak Nor'easter pass nicely I think!


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 4, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Just added a 7 Day Epic Pass for my trip to Vail/Beavercreek and likely atleast Breckenridge and maybe even Keystone in late Feb. It compliments my Peak Nor'easter pass nicely I think!



Did you buy one for your wife also or are you going to attempt to use the "Ski With a Friend" discount for her?  Unfortunatly I don't think they've said exactly what the discount is yet.  Might not people to try to play the system too much.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Did you buy one for your wife also or are you going to attempt to use the "Ski With a Friend" discount for her? Unfortunatly I don't think they've said exactly what the discount is yet. Might not people to try to play the system too much.



2 adult Epics and 2 junior Epics purchased.  Thought about trying to use the "Ski with a Friend" discount, but there were just too many unknown variables for our comfort level as the early bird deadline loomed.  Since we're using points to pay for the hotel and ended up with roundtrip tickets on Southwest in and out of Denver for just over $220 a person, if we end up spending a few extra $$ for the extra adult Epic Pass vs. what the "Ski with a Friend" discount might end up being, we're still quite happy with what this vacation will end up costing vs. what it could have cost!


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Just added a 7 Day Epic Pass for my trip to Vail/Beavercreek and likely atleast Breckenridge and maybe even Keystone in late Feb. It compliments my Peak Nor'easter pass nicely I think!



I'm looking to book a trip in early 2013 at some point. maybe i'll see ya there


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 4, 2012)

drjeff said:


> 2 adult Epics and 2 junior Epics purchased. Thought about trying to use the "Ski with a Friend" discount, but there were just too many unknown variables for our comfort level as the early bird deadline loomed. Since we're using points to pay for the hotel and ended up with roundtrip tickets on Southwest in and out of Denver for just over $220 a person, if we end up spending a few extra $$ for the extra adult Epic Pass vs. what the "Ski with a Friend" discount might end up being, we're still quite happy with what this vacation will end up costing vs. what it could have cost!



Ahhh, cheap flight with FREE luggage, very nice!!!  A friend of mine mentioned a bunch of cheap flights from Newark to Denver this year also.  Early demand must be down or something.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'm looking to book a trip in early 2013 at some point. maybe i'll see ya there



Sat Feb 23rd through Sat March 2nd is when were booked.  Although based on what usually happens when me and the family go West for a week, you might want to be in the East that week, as it's usually a guarentee of atleast 1, if not multiple snow storms in New England!  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Ahhh, cheap flight with FREE luggage, very nice!!! A friend of mine mentioned a bunch of cheap flights from Newark to Denver this year also. Early demand must be down or something.



Things literally just fell into place, since we weren't planning on going out West this season.  We had a bunch of time restricted "bonus" points from a timeshare that we have in Florida that are set to expire next May, my wife just happened to be looking at places that we could use the points the day that reservations for non owners opened up at the Sheraton timeshare property near the village in Beavercreek, and we had enough points to book it and that same day Southwest was having a sale that had direct flights from Providence (the closest airport to my house) to Denver that both ways had really reasonable departure times, and it was a week that we were already planning on taking off and just skiing in Vermont.

I literally got home from work that day and asked my wife how her day was and her reply was "Great, I booked us a trip to Vail this winter!"  Definately wasn't expecting that as a reply! :lol:


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 4, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I literally got home from work that day and asked my wife how her day was and her reply was "Great, I booked us a trip to Vail this winter!"  Definately wasn't expecting that as a reply! :lol:



That's a nice surprise to come home too.  Have you been to any of those places yet?  In my limited time at Beaver Creek it would seem that the expert/ungroomed stuff doesn't get much traffic.  Quite nice indeed.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 4, 2012)

She sounds like a keeper. Good call on getting everyone the epic passes. The ski with a friend deal is not much of a deal at all. The few times I tried to use it last year it was only about 5 bucks off of a full price ticket. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Sep 4, 2012)

I was origionally going to get a Squawlpine Bronze pass but might instead get a sierra or even rose pass as they are dirt cheap for unrestricted. I need to cover black outs on my Tahoe Value. I also need somewhere that's not TOO crazy during those days or days its dumping. This is a tough tough call.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 5, 2012)

[h=1]Cranmore and Bretton Woods Team Up to Offer the Sun-N-Snow Season Pass[/h]
http://www.newhampshire.com/article/20120901/NEWHAMPSHIRE10/120839896/-1/aggregation


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 6, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> I just purchased my epic local pass as well :-D. Down graded from last years epic pass, but very excited regardless. Still have unlimited skiing at Breckenridge, A basin and Keystone. Access to Kirkwood, Northstar and Heavenly with just a few blackout dates and 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek with the same blackout dates. I am going to be diligent about getting to Tahoe this year so I can really take advantage of this pass. Let it snow!!!



I've been viewing videos of Kirkwood for about a week. Planning on a trip to Tahoe. I'm actually worried about exceeding my supply of 10 days outside of Summit County.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 6, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> I've been viewing videos of Kirkwood for about a week. Planning on a trip to Tahoe. I'm actually worried about exceeding my supply of 10 days outside of Summit County.



I was under the impression that it was just ten days limited to Vail and Beaver Creek and at the 3 Tahoe mountains you could ski/ride there as much as you want just not during the blackout dates. I guess I'll have to take a better look. I was a little worried about the 10 day restriction for Vail and BC, but throw in a long weekend in Tahoe and I'm down to 6 or 7 days at Vail. For me it I feel like it really just depends on the snow this year, even with the weak snow last year I could still find good stashes at Vail just because there is so much terrain. If we get some decent snow this year I will probably spend much more time at Arapahoe Basin and Keystone (I don't even think their back bowls opened up last year).


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 8, 2012)

I purchased Hidden Valley unlimited passes for my son, daughter and I in the spring.  I'm going to purchase a weekday pass for Mountain Creek for myself, they just went on sale for $249 with the price locked for 4 years if you buy by election day.  The last few years I got 2 Triple Play cards for MC but last year I found myself not going a few times I wanted to so I can save the days for later.  Hidden Valley doesn't open until 1 PM Monday through Thursday so the HV pass is mostly for weekends with my kids.  I had quite a few weekdays when I dropped my kids at school and wanted to ski in the morning but HV wasn't open yet so I figure with the MC pass I'll get to ski weekday mornings more.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/season-passes today is last day of early cheap rate SugarBush.


----------



## roark (Sep 13, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> I was under the impression that it was just ten days limited to Vail and Beaver Creek and at the 3 Tahoe mountains you could ski/ride there as much as you want just not during the blackout dates. I guess I'll have to take a better look. I was a little worried about the 10 day restriction for Vail and BC, but throw in a long weekend in Tahoe and I'm down to 6 or 7 days at Vail. For me it I feel like it really just depends on the snow this year, even with the weak snow last year I could still find good stashes at Vail just because there is so much terrain. If we get some decent snow this year I will probably spend much more time at Arapahoe Basin and Keystone (I don't even think their back bowls opened up last year).



pretty sure you're right, just the blackout days. 


or I also shot myself in the foot.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2012)

snoseek said:


> I was origionally going to get a Squawlpine Bronze pass but might instead get a sierra or even rose pass as they are dirt cheap for unrestricted. I need to cover black outs on my Tahoe Value. I also need somewhere that's not TOO crazy during those days or days its dumping. This is a tough tough call.




Hopefully Tahoe is better this season than last...although anything is better than last season.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 13, 2012)

roark said:


> pretty sure you're right, just the blackout days.
> 
> 
> or I also shot myself in the foot.



my pass just arrived in the mail yesterday and I was looking over the terms and it seems that Northstar, Heavenly and Kirkwood are not included in the Vail and BC 10 day limit. You can ski/ride them as much as you want just not during the blackout dates.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 14, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Hopefully Tahoe is better this season than last...although anything is better than last season.



Yep I can only hope, although march was pretty sweet, roark got in on that cycle. This year I' just gonna drop down low and mtb if the snow completely sucks.

I predict most of the lower 48 (except pnw maybe) will be better this year. Last year was tough all over...


----------

